# Thinking of running hgh!!!



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm looking more and more into hgh and wanna run it very soon.. was wondering what you recommend for a first timer? Think be more for leaning out I have good size now.. also was thinking running 5-2 split.. thx j


----------



## Spongy (Dec 18, 2013)

Run ed if you can afford it.   I've tried the split and find my results suffer.  Complete bro science on my part.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 18, 2013)

if you can afford to run it, i say go for it, you have to run it for like 6+ months... honestly though if you start running it, i say run it year round, ideally run like 5ius, with alot of chinese crap out there, that 5 ius will really be like 2-3 ius which is still great, you'll notice that leaning out just comes with it, unlike steroids, hgh produces new muscle tissues, some say while u train but if i had the funds id run it ed  to get optimal gains though, i recommend tossing in insulin too, its cheap and easy to pick up


edit-  i should add, hgh is a big investment, so if youre struggling to make by then dont even bother, idc where you get it, 5ius ed will cost you will over 5 grand a year to run


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 18, 2013)

Run it everyday and split your dose mornings and evenings to maximize the leaning out.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2013)

Was thinking 2iu am then 2iu post workout.. have enough money to run 6 mths as of now..


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 18, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Was thinking 2iu am then 2iu post workout.. have enough money to run 6 mths as of now..



Around 5 or 6pm is perfect


----------



## don draco (Dec 18, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> if you can afford to run it, i say go for it, you have to run it for like 6+ months... honestly though if you start running it, i say run it year round, ideally run like 5ius, with alot of chinese crap out there, that 5 ius will really be like 2-3 ius which is still great, you'll notice that leaning out just comes with it, unlike steroids, hgh produces new muscle tissues, some say while u train but if i had the funds id run it ed  to get optimal gains though,* i recommend tossing in insulin too, its cheap and easy to pick up*
> 
> 
> edit-  i should add, hgh is a big investment, so if youre struggling to make by then dont even bother, idc where you get it, 5ius ed will cost you will over 5 grand a year to run



I agree with you, except for the part about the insulin.. a lot of research should be done before touching insulin.  It can be potentially deadly if you don't know what you're doing.  But yes, I've read that stacking insulin + gh is terrific in terms of gains

Also, everybody is different when it comes to gh ..  for example, some can handle 5 iu, while others can't.. the best way to approach it is to start low (1-2iu) and gradually build your way up imo. Especially as a first-time user


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

don draco said:


> I agree with you, except for the part about the insulin.. a lot of research should be done before touching insulin.  It can be potentially deadly if you don't know what you're doing.  But yes, I've read that stacking insulin + gh is terrific in terms of gains



^^^this. Be careful with insulin. I have a diabetic sister and see what it can do. When ran smartly it can be safe but it's up to each person individually to do their HW. Good Point DD!


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea I've read a lot on insulin and have considered it.. was going to do with this bulk but my girl got sick so just stuck with wht I kno.. Im done lifting around 530 so thts when I'd been last 2iu


----------



## Azog (Dec 18, 2013)

You've got all the advice you need I think. I'll just say...run as much as you can afford for as long as you can afford lol. I, too, like the AM and PWO split dose. Get some T4 to go along with it!


----------



## RedLang (Dec 18, 2013)

You want to keep the GH away from your insulin spike too mate. 1 hour before your meals if you eat every 3 hours.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 18, 2013)

i would not bother running hgh unless you can run it for a solid year, honest opinon, people will tell you like 6 months, but i truely believe 1 year hgh would be sufficient if you cant afford to run it for life, but if you can, run it as long as u can


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm planning on running it as long as money is available. ...


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 18, 2013)

I would recommend you go with either hyges or rips for the money, with Rips being more consistent right now than the hyges have been testing. 

I would also say work your way up from 2iu a day to 4 iu a day in split doses, over the course of a few months. There is no need to rush in the GH game, its a marathon not a sprint afterall. 

As far as insulin, i would stay far away until you have more experience under your belt, and you have done the proper research. Many people have suffered because they didnt understand how insulin works in the body, and how it can be lethal to you if not administered properly. Insulin comas and death are not something to scoff at, IMO. 

As far as length of time, dont even bother with GH unless you are prepared to commit to a solid 6+ month run, with 6 months being the minimum in my opinion. If it were up to me I would have anyone planning on running GH committed to a 1 year + run. 


As far as insulin spikes and GH adminstration, that only really applies to peptides as far as I know. If you plan on running peptides with your GH to maximize its effectiveness and get more "value" from it, then you certainly want to be aware of when you are spiking your insulin and when you are administering your peptides. 

For actual GH injections, i prefer a split dose of between 2-3iu in the morning and 2-3iu either pre or post workout. Most studies have shown that it doesnt really make a difference whether you inject sub-q or IM, its negligible. And this has been reaffirmed by bloodwork from persons that have run it both ways. 

GH does not have a long half life in the system, and this is why I prefer to split my injections between the AM and the evening. 

Please be smart and use a new needle/syringe each time and swab with alcohol, etc. the cost of pins are cheap, the cost of an infection is great. 

If you can afford seros, or huma, go for it. For the money right now Rips, IMO, are the way to go if you cannot go HG.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 18, 2013)

PoB has nailed this one for you, Mate. Agree 100% as per Rips or Hyges for generics. 

Good luck!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 18, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> PoB has nailed this one for you, Mate. Agree 100% as per Rips or Hyges for generics.
> 
> Good luck!



That's GK. Please don't confuse me with that animal.


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2013)

If I could afford it, I would definitely run HGH


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 18, 2013)

Done my share of rips, with decent results. But if you can afford it try the seros or the omnitrope, I feel and see a big difference at half the rip dose!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2013)

Basically banking on 250 mth for my hgh lol like having a car note again..


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 18, 2013)

Then you, my friend, are running generics until you pass "GO".

There is nothing like Pharm Grade GH, it just happens to cost Pharm Grade GH prices. 



***And by the way, please, do not ever confuse me with POB again. Its insulting and actually quite hurtful.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea I kno I can't afford pharm.. I'm not a high roller lol fyi tht wasn't me tht called u pob..lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 18, 2013)

I run Rips and I am stoked. You will be too. Im no high roller either homie. 

I know it wasnt you that made that horrible, unfortunate mistake confusing me and ***. It was NBL. That note at the end was for him.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea I'm excited can't wait..


----------

